# Cargo Trailer or old child trailer



## markg0vbr (5 Jul 2009)

Hi I am looking for a trailer, as it will be towed by my trike a bit of tweaking will have to be done .  a child trailer that the fabric Shel is past it would be the ticket I think. I live in rotherham and can arraign to pick a suitable trailer up.


----------



## night cycler (18 Jul 2009)

Hi Mark -i was interested in making one of these trailors but its all about having time (and i`m retired). If the uploads have worked, there are some pics that you (amongst others) may find interesting.


----------



## night cycler (18 Jul 2009)

Here is an idea for making your own. I tried to upload some plans for you in the previous post. Apparently it is not possible to upload PDF files (unless someone know how)


----------



## markg0vbr (18 Jul 2009)

thanks for that, is it made from the Steele tubing they use for electrical installations?


----------



## night cycler (19 Jul 2009)

Hello Mark-
The grey trailer in the picture is a commercially made one (called a cam cart) and will NOT be constructed from conduit (the electrical tubing). Because conduit is basically to protect electrical wiring and not intended for weight baring purposes, my guess is that it would not be strong enough for trailer construction. (A child cycle trailer that i had was made from welded aluminium tubing which is light but strong). There is an article on this site about cam carts
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=13753

Due to the 150kb restriction on this site for uploading PDF files i cannot upload the "home made" trailer plans. However, i have found the original site from where i sourced them. Here you will see plans for making a trailer from old bike bits, inlcluding the towing connection etc. I hope they are of help to you and other interested members.
http://www.re-cycle.org/trailer


----------

